# Fish to breed using 5, 10, and 20 gallon tank to bring most money back



## bm5424 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a 5,10,20 gallon tank and I want to know what fish could be bred using them that would bring back the most amount of money.


----------



## kevinlambchops (Dec 23, 2011)

If you already have the tank's can't you just set them all up? I mean you already have them. Unless you are putting into consideration of the cost of running them. But i would assume you need more than 1 tank, like a fry grow out tank. Depending on fish becuase the parents will eat the babies. Idk if i would be a reliable source, check out what other people have to say first. Im also a newb.


----------



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

From my exp (which is limited) there really isnt too much you can breed on a small scale and make a lot of money off of. The best way i have found is to check your LFS see what people are buying and ask them what they might be looking for. Live-bearers are probably the easiest to breed and raise. If you did some kind of nice guppy you could turn them for a little profit. Keep in mind that an LFS will not pay you much for your fish so if you sell them online you will make more but its way more work.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Are these tanks supposed to look good, of is this a strictly money-making project? If it is the latter, then I've got a few suggestions.

5 gallon: a single pair of Lamprologus Multifasciatus. These go for $8-10 at an inch.

10 gallon: a bare-bottom tank with only a sponge filter. The fry-raiser. Get 4 or maybe 5 net-breeders for keeping the different fry separate. A few snails in each net breeder will consume the uneaten food. 

20 gallon: a divided tank for an Apistogramma Cacatuoides harem/pair and a Pelvicachromis Taeniatus pair. The Apistos go for $8-12 at an inch and the Kribs at $10-20, depending on the type. The divider can be an inch-thick section of filter foam that's cut to size of the width and height of the tank. The filter can be a canister that releases at one end and intakes at the other, drawing the water through the foam. It's late right now, so that's all at the moment, but I'll try to get more posted tomorrow.


----------



## bm5424 (Jan 27, 2012)

All the tanks are set up. I'm not looking on making a big profit. Just something to bring the most money back. Would just the apistogrammas in the 20 be good? And all me filters are hanging filters do what can I put on the suction end to make it fry safe.


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

In my opinion, you should have at least 2 tanks for any breeding endeavor. One for the parents and one for fry grow out.

Oh, a readily available source of high protein fry foods is a good idea. For example newly hatch brine shrimp.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

You'll need a place to unload the fish. If it's at a LFS you can expect considerably less than retail. I can always sell my angels to a store but the money doesn't cover the time I spend raising them. Water changes, hatching and feeding brine shrimp, etc. I would have to do it on a much larger scale to make it worth my time.

Another thing to consider is the growth rate on the particular specie. Angles can be turned in 6-8 weeks since they grow fast. My BNP's on the other hand take months to grow to a size that would interest a LFS. So with those I'm left waiting for them to grow out and selling a few locally to hobbyist willing to grow them out themselves. Shipping a couple $1 fish just doesn't make sense for the buyer or the seller.

Everything I've breed is for the fun and the satisfaction of my success in raising them. That's why I still call it a hobby. lol

If you want to make money I say keep on eye out for the new designer stems that sell for $20 per 2-4" stem. lol


----------



## bk10 (Dec 2, 2011)

Rams?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd suggest not choosing fish that would have you competing with the box stores. So stay away from standard guppies, neons, etc. 


Jenna


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

I'd breed shrimp. Lots more general interest in say even RCS or low grade CRS than there is in guppies, maybe higher start up costs but once breeding colony is established it should have a decent return


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

^ +1 I've made $650 in RCS sales over the last 8 months to a LFS and others


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

bm5424 said:


> All the tanks are set up. I'm not looking on making a big profit. Just something to bring the most money back. Would just the apistogrammas in the 20 be good? And all me filters are hanging filters do what can I put on the suction end to make it fry safe.


A filter sponge. And yes, you could get away with an apisto harem in the 20 gallon.


----------



## unissuh (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd be going for shrimp too as a first preference if your only criteria is money...

Most of the other things flood the market very easily - Apistos, kribs, pretty much all the small cichlids. Sure you might get a bit more back per fish, but the problem is getting rid of them after the first batch.

If not shrimp, I'd be looking at small shoaling fish. If you can breed some of the nano fish like Boraras, Microdevario, Sundadanio etc those are pretty popular and people will buy more at a time. They are a bit more difficult than other choices though. Corys are a good staple too and generally fairly easy to breed, perhaps sterbai as an option?


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Sterbai cories would indeed bring in good money.


----------

